# how to get telnetd up and running

## Kartoffel

I want to get telnetd up  and running so someone can telnet into my machine.  I thought it would just work if I emerged netkit-telnetd but I don't think it is.

How do I get it up and running?  I'm on a dialup connection so let me know if there is anything I need to be aware of because of that.

I've read about putting some stuff in inetd but I don't see this file in gentoo, and I wanted to be sure there wasn't a gentoo friendly way of starting this up.

Thanks,

Jeff

----------

## klieber

 *Kartoffel wrote:*   

> How do I get it up and running?

 

First, you really should run sshd instead of telnetd.  Does everything telnetd can, more secure, blah blah.

Anyway, assuming you really want to run telnetd, then try:

```
#rc-update add telnetd default
```

and that should do it.

(did I mention you really should run sshd instead?)  :Smile: 

--kurt

----------

## fuzz

sshd works alot better that telnet. switch to sshd and your password will be encripted, and what klieber sad it does the same stuff. emerge openssh then rc-udate add sshd default. all should word then

----------

## vicay

Hello,

yeah that's right. ssh offers you a bunch of nice protection

features for a terminal session. additionally you can also transfer files with it and use it

 as a encrypted port forwarder for (i.e. if you 

want SMTP transfer encrypted).

But recently (over the last year) some serious security flaws were found 

in the ssh protocol itself, the sshd and client programs.

ssh needs to be carefully configured if you don't want to experience

problems.

Best regards

vicay

----------

## rizzo

On top of what everyone else is saying:

Another plus to using ssh is laziness.  I do public key authentication with all of my boxes, so I don't have to type my username or password.  Just type 'ssh <user>@<host>' and it will log in and take me straight to the prompt.  This then also applies to scp.  ssh and scp are the spice of life.

pub keys r00l.

----------

## volospin

do I need xinetd installed in order to get telnetd running?

I can telnet 127.0.0.1, but it is not accepting any login...

although my login/password are correct.

----------

